
Google Earth reveals secret history of US base in Pakistan - robg
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article5762371.ece
======
Silentio
"Hey, uh, guys? Could we build a hanger to, you know, put the drones in? You
know, just in case, uh, Google takes a picture of the base, or whatever."

------
niels_olson
this is about as speculative as the evidence and Collin Powell used to claim
to the UN there was clear evidence of WMD in Iraq. I hear there are other
reasons to build hangers. You know, like planes. Seems entirely possible some
sheik would want to park a Cessna at the new air strip. Maybe a Taliban sheik
from Quetta.

